# Adding to substrate in Walstad planted aquarium



## amberpye (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm getting some carpeting plants into my SA biotope soon, but I'm already having trouble keeping a narrow leafed chain sword planted. The roots are just too fine for my gravel. I was thinking I'd just top off the gravel with a layer of Carib Sea sand to allow for narrow root penetration, but then I saw the Fluval Stratum and wondered, gee, could adding even more nutrient-dense substrate be a good idea for my aquarium?

Right now I have about 1" of organic potting soil and varying .5-.75" of black pea gravel. There's also pebbles, river stones, and small pieces of wood mixed in. I'd be looking at adding another .5-.75" of sand or stratum on top of the gravel.

If I was smart, I'd've put kitty litter on the base, but _nooo,_ I had to be snooty and refuse to litter my aquarium.

It's already partially planted and mostly stocked, I'd probably just wiggle the plants up a bit (Except the chain sword) and scooch the sand in in handfuls around them. So, neutral sand or nutrient rich stratum? My local water supply is lacking in minerals and my largest Amazon leaves are beginning to melt, while everything smaller is in perfect health and my baby melon sword has put out 6 new leaves this week.

The only thing that puts me off the stratum is that it "controls natural discoloration caused by driftwood". I like my blackwater, thanks very much!


----------

